# Johnson's beach 4/25 with pic



## Timdog1650 (Apr 21, 2008)

Caught 4 pomps over the course of about 3.5 hours. Number 4 kahle circle hooks, double drop pompano rig with 2 small orange beads per hook, 3 oz pyramid sinker. I was fishing at boardwalk E just to the left of the stairs as you look towards the gulf. I caught 1 on frozen fleas from Gray's tackle, 3 on peeled frozen shrimp from the same. Looked like the tide was pretty high, cast it as far out as I could get (halfway between the shore and the sand bar).



~Tim


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like a waiting game you played! Hey, at least you caught some of what you went after! I miss being able to go to Johnson's Beach back in the early 70's. We would take my grandfather's International Scout out there when you could still drive to the end and we would have a great time! I've heard now you have to pay just to drive on the road to the left and it won't take you to the end anyyway. I bet you guys had a great time! Did you make the hike to fish or stop when the road ends?


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Atleast you caught some.


----------



## Timdog1650 (Apr 21, 2008)

I dunno guys, for just surf fishing I think 4 is pretty decent. Wasn't jigging or free-lining live shrimp...just sitting there on my butt waiting for a rod to bow up.



Oh, and as far as walking to the end...NO WAY! I just park about halfway out and fish on the gulf from there...no reason to go all the way to the end or hike it out since I caught all the fish I wanted without having to exert any extra effort.



Thanks for the comments!


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

nice fish:clap

i hope to get out there soon and do the same


----------



## gotwake7 (Apr 4, 2008)

man i am going tomorrow and hope i catch at least one pomp. it would be my first.


----------



## mehill10 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi guys 

I'm coming down next weekend to gulf shore for vacation I know where johnson beach is but can someone tell me little about where to park and is there map of the beach 

thanks for the help


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job Tdog, those are some good pomps for sitting on your butt!


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

> *mehill10 (4/26/2008)*Hi guys
> 
> I'm coming down next weekend to gulf shore for vacation I know where johnson beach is but can someone tell me little about where to park and is there map of the beach
> 
> thanks for the help




if you are there to fish then just keep driving past the main parking lot and then park on the road when you find a spot you like.

if you are there to sunbathe then park in the lot...but i guess if that was the case then you probably wouldnt be asking on the fishing forum.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pomps man. Thanks for the :takephoto


----------



## Timdog1650 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got 2 more today on Wal-Mart brand garbage frozen shrimp. Mid-day pomps are always smaller for some reason...one was on the short end of 12" the other barely 13".


----------

